# Now 1 million VM TiVos



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

VM now have* 1 million *TiVo customers, so they celebrated by sending out a gold tivo along with Martin Kemp:










http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/24/virgin-media-gold-tivo/

Puts the ~35,000 thomson sales into perspective...


----------

